# Discus breeding questions



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi guys,
My discus had eggs for the second time in two weeks. The first batch of eggs turned to wigglers. The discus share a tank with some tetras, rams, dwarf white parrot, black clown knife and a bicher. So I took half the eggs from the parents when I was doing water change. The ones left in the tank with the parents got eaten. the ones I placed into my planted tank went free swimming. I haven't seen them since they started to swim around the tank. I guess they could be dead or hiding in the plants. 


The main question I have is it better to leave them with the parents or should I just tank the eggs out and place them in my spare tank?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wigglers need their parents. They feed off their the mucus as far as I know.


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

I read that somewhere else. I was thinking the discus wigglers could survive like my ram wigglers. Rams seem to nibble on almond leaves in tank. So I know now it was a bad idea to take the wigglers away from the parents. This time I will leave them with there parents. But for how long should I leave them until I separate them. 

Also I had a pair of ballon rams lay eggs in one of my tanks. I am surprised by how many eggs she layer this time. She just kept pushing more and more out on the substrate. I will post video or pics later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

This is my video of the discus laying the eggs.









Here are the rams. Hard to see the eggs being layed in the video. The female ram layed about or more surface area of eggs then the discus plus are smaller so figure there is twice as much.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Usually the discus fry stay with their parents until they're about the size of a dime. If you want to have success raising them and don't mind frequent water changes, move the breeding pair into an extra tank. You'd be surprised, most discus breeders house each pair of breeders in a standard 20 gal tank.


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

Today the wiggler decided to attach themselves to the parents. I left them in my community tank and am gonna hope they survive till there dime size. At that point if any survive I will move to a 46 gallon bowfront that has a pair of rams and 5 mesquito rasbora. 

The rams eggs got eaten within a day. I think the female is laying bad eggs cause they come out white or clear. Overnight they turn moldy and parents pick them out. Both wiggle their bodies all over the eggs and do it repeatedly until the is few good eggs left.


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

I know a lot of breeders will move the pair to a clear bottom breeding tank (20-30g) with a breeding cone to help maximize production and minimize stress. Daily WC's (to the level of the eggs, if present). Once the wigglers become apparent, the parents will really do their thing and it's awesome to watch. Keep doing the daily wc's and they'll grow quick! Once they're almost dime sized, they'll be looking to eat something meaty, and can be removed from the parents. I took frozen bloodworm cubes and shaved the corners to mince up the worms to give to the babies. More daily wc's and tank cleanings! Good luck!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They need food way before dime size. You need to start feeding bbs at 5 days. They can actually be removed from the parents by 5 days.small bb tank..extremely clean even parameter water.
The rams would not be a good idea to have with small baby discus. Especially if they are breeding. They would ram them.
They may slowly diminish in the community tank you have them in now if other fish. Picked off.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235466,-123.185167


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

5 days? Duly noted.


----------

